# What kind of ABS or PVC pipe cutter do you prefer



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Quick-Acting-Tubing-Cutters/EN/index.htm


Faster than a miter saw IMO.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i have buth type the ratchet cuts good on pvc better but not always perfect but usable but not good at trimming a little off.
the plastic pipe cutter takes for ever and leaves a flared edge on solid core.

my first choice is miter box then sawzall for 3 and larger if the miter box is out i use it for 2 and smaller if not i use the ratchet cutters but longer handle then the one you showed in your ebay link


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i have both types the ratchet cuts good on pvc better but not always perfect but usable but not good at trimming a little off.
the plastic pipe cutter takes forever and leaves a flared edge on solid core.


my first choice is miter box then sawzall for 3 and larger if the miter box is out i use it for 2 and smaller if not i use the ratchet cutters but longer handle then the one you showed in your ebay link


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

started doing PVC roughs in the 70s used a sawsall then use one now after a while you get proficient in your cuts, now i use all battery saws quick clean.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

chop saw works great and you always have a square cut and very few burrs to clean off. nowadays id use a cordless sawsall


----------



## Pirulo (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks guys! So, I'm already with the right tool, the mitre saw, I don't see a need to use one of the manual ones, but the mitre box is actually a great idea if you have to do just a few cuts and is lightweight, I like that.

But I was waiting for somebody to recommend the X branded tool that has a battery, is portable, you do click and cut it all by itself, may be that doesn't exist.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I have never seen a miter saw on a job site for plastic pipe.
Always used Rigid cutters or sawzall- faster and mobile, compact


----------



## Pirulo (Sep 14, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> I have never seen a miter saw on a job site for plastic pipe.


Yes, me neither, but believe me when I say it cuts really fast any abs pipe, is really handy (and very noisy!).


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Pirulo said:


> Yes, me neither, but believe me when I say it cuts really fast any abs pipe, is really handy (and very noisy!).


Can you take it in a ditch or up a ladder? I don't like to walk around the job too much :wink:


----------



## Pirulo (Sep 14, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> Can you take it in a ditch or up a ladder? I don't like to walk around the job too much :wink:


Nop. And I do walk. :wink: And you have a point!


----------

